# Department of Health criticised



## John A Silkstone (Apr 18, 2009)

Minister criticises Department of Health Veterans policy

Defence minister Kevan Jones has berated senior colleagues at the Department of Health for failing to provide services to armed forces veterans, it has emerged. 

The dispute flared after Veterans Minister Kevan Jones attacked health ministers for not doing enough for troops suffering traumas caused by combat in Iraq and Afghanistan, according to The Independent.

His remarks came after the Department of Health launched its New Horizons strategy yesterday to improve mental health services.

Mr Jones said: "This makes me very angry. As Veterans minister I have raised this directly with the Department of Health. The fact that they don't appear to listen to veterans is not acceptable and I will be taking this up directly with the minister responsible."

The minister behind the strategy is Phil Hope, who is in charge of care services, and the Health Secretary Alan Johnson.

Mr Hope insisted the health and well-being of servicemen and women was "a priority".

He said: "There will be a full public consultation later in the year that will be as open and inclusive as possible and in the meantime we are working closely together across government to ensure the success of the strategy."

The Ministry of Defence declined to comment on the row, saying it was a ministerial matter.


----------



## PanzerBob (Apr 18, 2009)

Need to get more of these freakin' "Decision Makers" out on a battlefield, and then maybe they'd see the light.

Boils my blood no matter whose government is trying to cut costs at the expense of our soldiers.  They want us to go where their flappin gums got us in to trouble, to fix by force the things they hope never arrive in their backyards, and then barely say thanks or just kick us while we're down.

This applies BTW across the spectrum from those Comrade in Arms who have fallen, been injured, or are suffering from the trauma!!

DANG IT ALL Bob out sal;


----------

